
How Should the Free Software Movement View the Linux Foundation? - ashitlerferad
https://www.softwarefreedom.org/blog/2016/apr/11/lf/
======
ashitlerferad
Some comments about this:

[https://lwn.net/Articles/683345/#Comments](https://lwn.net/Articles/683345/#Comments)

